# Free Cane Carving Project & Pattern



## LSIrish

Hey Gang! I have been posting a free, online carving project for a Sassafras Twistie Stick and Snake Walking Stick on my blog, LSIrish.com. We are up to Day 4 with one or two more days to go. I hope you will stop by and join in the fun.

- Lora Irish


















Day 1 Twistie Stick Snake Cane Carving

Day 2 Twistie Stick Snake Cane Carving

Day 3 Twistie Stick Snake Cane Carving

Day 4 Twistie Stick Snake Cane Carving

Walking Stick Joinery

Walking Stick Wood Species - Harvesting Your Sticks

Walking Stick - Adding Extras

Walking Stick - How to Clamp Your Handle

Free Mountain Man Cane Carving Pattern


----------

